# Serbian (BCS): ispaliti, ispalijo



## Nitsan

Hello 

We are a group of kids from Palestine, Israel, and Jordan, learning toghether, and we chose the name Ispalijo for our group, which combines the names of the 3 places we are coming from.

I googled this word and got many results from slavic and serbian sites, which leads me to think that it is a yuguslavian word or something like that, I am not sure in what language.

My question is: Is "Ispalijo" a word in a slavic language?
If it is: in what language? what is the translation?

I want to thank very very much to those who have an answer or information that related to this.


Nitsan.


----------



## jelenab

Hello Nitsan!
In Serbian there is a verb "ispaliti" and it means shoot, fire, fire off. In slang it means "to stand somebedy up". The form "ISPALIO" without "j" is the participle of this verb. So, if I say in Serbian "Ispalio si me" it would mean "You stood me up" (We had a date and you never came). And if you say "Ispalio je metak" it means "He shoot a bullet".
Maybe there is a similar verb in some other slavic language, let´s wait to see if someone else posts a reply to your question.
Anyway, I hope my explanation is ok for you.
Kind regards.


----------



## Nitsan

Jelena, thank you for your reply. 
It pretty much answers my question and I appreciate the details. The only thing that bothers me is the fact that the word "Ispalijo" with the j' appeared in so many results that it must have a meaning in some language.
Although it is probably similar in another language, so your comment is very helpful.

I want to give context, to help others who want to enlight the situation some more:
Moj dida sa Šolte je ispalijo na ganglije kad je vidijo neku facu sa štramcom na muliću ispod kuće. Didi uvjek uleti spizd na kvadrat kad neko se kupa na njegovom muliću.

(I have no idea what this means, but maybe that way someone can figure out the exact language.)

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## jelenab

Hello, again!
The text you have sent is written in Dalmatian dialect (Croat language). The Croat and Serbian are basically the same language, but called differently because of political reasons (unfortunately...) Now, back to your question: the participle in our language has different sufixes for masculine and femenine. For the masculine, one of the most common ones is "-io". Nevertheless, the sufix "-ijo" is sometimes applied and it is totally INCORRECT; that is what happens in your text. I have to admit that I do not understand all the words in the text because, as I said, it is a dialect which is not used in my country. Anyway, I can understant that the text says basically that "Grandpa Šolte is angry because he saw someone in front of his house, taking a bath (in the sea, I guess)..." This is a pretty approximate translation, maybe someone from Croatia could give us a more exact one... Finally, I am not familiar with the expression that includes the verb "ispaliti" ("ispalio na ganglije"), but I am guessing that it means that he is very angry and I am sure that it is a slang expression.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Duya

Participles on -ijo are a good sign of illiterate writing. Note that in some Google hits, J is capitalized to emphasize that the writer is kidding.

I can recognize the source of the sentence you quote without bothering to search: it's a column from Feral Tribune, Croatian politic satire magazine, written as a diary of a 10-year boy (or so) who doesn't do best at school (among other things). It's also heavily loaded with Dalmatian slang.


----------



## Nitsan

Thank you all
Than I guess we can summarize "IspaliJo" as a croatian word written with a spelling mistake, which means to stand off or to shoot. Good to know.


If anyone wants to add anything, feel free. Thanks again for the current answers!


----------



## Glitz

jelenab said:


> Hello, again!
> The text you have sent is written in Dalmatian dialect (Croat language). The Croat and Serbian are basically the same language, but called differently because of political reasons (unfortunately...) Now, back to your question: the participle in our language has different sufixes for masculine and femenine. For the masculine, one of the most common ones is "-io". Nevertheless, the sufix "-ijo" is sometimes applied and it is totally INCORRECT; that is what happens in your text. I have to admit that I do not understand all the words in the text because, as I said, it is a dialect which is not used in my country. Anyway, I can understant that the text says basically that "Grandpa Šolte is angry because he saw someone in front of his house, taking a bath (in the sea, I guess)..." This is a pretty approximate translation, maybe someone from Croatia could give us a more exact one... Finally, I am not familiar with the expression that includes the verb "ispaliti" ("ispalio na ganglije"), but I am guessing that it means that he is very angry and I am sure that it is a slang expression.
> Hope this helps...


 
Grandpa Solte lol?! Isn't it more like Grandpa from Solta. He got really angry, when he saw someone bathing in his space, I think. Ganglije - thats like a traditional instrument.


----------



## Duya

Glitz said:


> Ganglije - thats like a traditional instrument.



Nope, ganglija is a brain cell  , and _ići nekom na ganglije _is an idiomatic (if rarely used) expresson for annoying somebody. The traditional songs from Herzegovina and dalmatian hinterland are called gange.


----------



## jelenab

Thank you Glitz, it is "grandpa FROM Solta"...


----------



## natasha2000

Just a wild guess... Couldn't  ganglija be a shotgun? Grandpa could have taken a shotgun and shot someone who was taking a bathe in front of the house...


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> Just a wild guess... Couldn't  ganglija be a shotgun? Grandpa could have taken a shotgun and shot someone who was taking a bathe in front of the house...



It's a wild guess indeed  . Natasha, _ideš mi na ganglije_ when you don't seem to read the previous posts .

Moj dida sa Šolte je ispalijo na ganglije kad je vidijo neku facu sa štramcom na muliću ispod kuće. Didi uvjek uleti spizd na kvadrat kad neko se kupa na njegovom muliću.

Full translation, (errors deliberate):

My grampa from Šolta got pissed off when he saw a dude with a mattress on the wharf in front of the house. Grampa always takes an annoyance squared whenever someone baths on his wharf.


----------



## natasha2000

Duya said:


> It's a wild guess indeed . Natasha, _ideš mi na ganglije_ when you don't seem to read the previous posts .
> 
> Moj dida sa Šolte je ispalijo na ganglije kad je vidijo neku facu sa štramcom na muliću ispod kuće. Didi uvjek uleti spizd na kvadrat kad neko se kupa na njegovom muliću.
> 
> Full translation, (errors deliberate):
> 
> My grampa from Šolta got pissed off when he saw a dude with a mattress on the wharf in front of the house. Grampa always takes an annoyance squared whenever someone baths on his wharf.


 
I doin't see why it couldn't be a shotgun.

_My grampa from Šolta *grabbed his shotgun and fired* when he saw a dude with a __mattress__ on the wharf in front of the house. Grampa always *gets crazy* whenever someone baths on his wharf._

"spizd" would be wrongly written word "ispizdi" which means that someone gets so annoyed that gets crazy enough to do such a thich as to take a gun and shot.

So, Dunya... Be careful when you use expressions like "ides mi na ganglije". I really do not see anything in my answer that might have provoked this reaction in you.


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> I doin't see why it couldn't be a shotgun.
> 
> _My grampa from Šolta *grabbed his shotgun and fired* when he saw a dude with a __mattress__ on the wharf in front of the house. Grampa always *gets crazy* whenever someone baths on his wharf._


 
But why _would_ that be? In which context have you ever heard word "ganglija" used for a shotgun? Why is that _sensible_? I see a perfectly sensible merging of two idioms, "ispaliti" and "ići na ganglije" in slang context. Here's another occurence of the phrase "ispaliti na ganglije". Here's another. And the third.



natasha2000 said:


> So, Dunya... Be careful when you use expressions like "ides mi na ganglije". I really do not see anything in my answer that might have provoked this reaction in you.



Hey, it was meant to be a light-hearted joke (and I accompanied it with a smiley). No offense was intended, and I apologize if it came through that way.


----------

